# Credit Shield in NBD Credit card



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Please help me understand what credit shield is. I just had a new NBD credit card with credit shield complimentary for 2 months, after that is 1% of outstanding balance. 

Question is, do I have to pay for the credit shield even if I pay my card before due date, or do I get it for free? I have talked to NBD call centre but their explaination is unclear. 

Hope someone could clarify this to me.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You pay for it regardless.

Its an insurance fee. You don't get it for free.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You pay for it regardless. Its an insurance fee. You don't get it for free.


But as a percentage of your balance, you pay little to nothing if you keep your balance at zero.
You pay for what you're 'shielding', I think.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

vantage said:


> But as a percentage of your balance, you pay little to nothing if you keep your balance at zero. You pay for what you're 'shielding', I think.


No, you pay 1% of all charges made during the month, whether you carry a balance or not. That's what they confirmed to me before I cancelled the service. They actually sign up all new cardholders automatically to this service (with the first 2 months free) and then start charging you afterwards if you haven't called to cancel.


----------

